#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  GEOLOG6 software

## nabilbel

Hello 



I'm looking for GEOLOG6 petrophysics interpretation software. If someone can help me get a demo version and/or a training manuals, I'll appreciate that.

thank you.See More: GEOLOG6 software

----------


## Rosi

Hi, i hope this helps

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pablocien

ROSI,

Can you upload other times this file.....

All people have problems for download in RAPIDSHARE.

Rapidshare give this error:

Error
This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information.

----------


## Rosi

OK Pablo, try this

----------


## Rosi

OK Pablo, try this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Pablocien

thank you ROSI

If I can help you, write me.

----------


## Rosi

actually what i need at the moment is OFM 2007 , if you can help with this it would be great

----------


## dr_ah70

I need  If anyone can help it will be very nice.
Thanks for all

----------


## gepachir

Thanks Rosi and Others

----------


## iasamore

Thanks

----------


## dr_ah70

hi all

anyone can help me to have GEOLOG 6?? I hope so

My regards

----------


## ainulpasha

Hello. anyone have Geolog 6.7.2 with lic.please help

----------


## r26555

Guys please help with the instalation of Geolog 6.7
Give instructions how to instal it (Epos, PNS and Geolog) step by step


Thank youSee More: GEOLOG6 software

----------


## mshakeel44

Latest Petrophysics and wireline logging techniques:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshakeel44

Todays Petrophysics= NMR Logging
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## r26555

Guys please help with the instalation of Geolog 6.7
Give instructions how to instal it (Epos, PNS and Geolog) step by step
Thank you

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jaideep

i have installed geolog 6.7.1, but no license key. Anyone can pl help getting this ?? pl post right here or give link.

----------


## raghavendra chary

Hello Rosi,

can u help me to find the Installation file of Geolog and IP ....that will be great if u send me the links...

----------


## raghavendra chary

hello jaideep....

can u share me the link of installation file geolog 6.7.1 pls

----------


## sad510

Hello 

I'm looking for GEOLOG6.7.1 petrophysics interpretation software. If someone can help me , I'll appreciate that.

thank you.

----------


## maikoudi

Hello. anyone have Geolog 6.7.2 with lic.please help

----------

